# 2 WoW - Zwerge ... Besingung



## ChardtDH (10. August 2011)

Liebe Buffed.de-Spielergemeinde!

Hab hier mal von YouTube ein selbstgeschriebenes Lied, welches vom Leben 2er Zwerge und ihrer Gilde handelt. 
Mit einigen Insider-Gags, aber dennoch schön anzuhören wie ich finde.

Hier der Link:
&#x202a;Chardt und Bronchus - Philippe Nix&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube

Wie findet ihr es so?

Lg

chardt


----------



## Chillers (10. August 2011)

ChardtDH schrieb:


> Liebe Buffed.de-Spielergemeinde!
> 
> Hab hier mal von YouTube ein selbstgeschriebenes Lied, welches vom Leben 2er Zwerge und ihrer Gilde handelt.
> Mit einigen Insider-Gags, aber dennoch schön anzuhören wie ich finde.
> ...


Ja, so oki. Mir fehlt da der pep, drums und so. Und der refrain könnte fetziger sein.
Mehr move, baby.

Aber kritisieren ist einfacher als was selber oder besser machen, von daher: Mach(t) weiter


----------



## ChardtDH (11. August 2011)

Eventuell gibts demnächst ne neue Version featuring schlagzeug ;-)


----------

